# General > Music >  Howlin' Gaels

## clash67

After a rip roarer of a weekend the Gaels are all set to have a great night this coming Sat. (31st March)  at the Y- Knot  Bar n' Grill previously known as the Redwood. We are looking forward to hearing The Dead Greartful too who will be supporting us, hope to see you all there. Oh by the way entry is only £6.

----------


## K dragon

Only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gleber2

> Only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


£7or £8 for a disco in Skinnandi's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! £6 is not a lot for two live bands after all, musicians have to eat just like publicans.

----------


## K dragon

aye but i didnt see you chargin that much.

fair enough the bar pays the fee but the public? i thought the drinks were enough.

its not like its a major event.

----------


## moncur

> aye but i didnt see you chargin that much.
> 
> fair enough the bar pays the fee but the public? i thought the drinks were enough.
> 
> its not like its a major event.


Hey, u can always get a return bus ticket to Wick (£3 approx) and come see Duress that night! lol sorry to be hi-jacking the thread, couldnt resist!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

As Frank Zappa said many moons ago: "What musicians tend to eat is usually brown and lumpy." What he meant by this is that musicians don't get paid enough for what they do and can only afford to eat crud. And he was right. Musicians make the music industry billions and billions of pounds - and in the end, often owe the industry money back. Wrong? You betcha. 

On a base level, however, it's businessmen running pubs who are renowned for ripping off musicians (in the Scottish capital anyway), underpaying them, and in some cases, making them pay for the privilege of paying. Therefore £6 to see two reputable live bands is, not to put too much of a pun on it, small beer. That's about the price of two pints. I'm sure those who 'appreciate' live music would be willing to sacrifice two ales in order to enjoy some fine music. No? K Dragon? 

Furthermore, it's also the bands who are part of the problem. They do themselves no favours when it comes to getting paid. As I said, (in Edinburgh at least) bands are all too willing to play gigs for next to nothing. Some even pay-to-play. Fools. Publicans like this attitude, though. If bands refuse to take what's offered to them, they know there's another 100 bands waiting to take their place. So we, the musicians, need to start charging what we believe we're worth. 

And K - regards Gleber2 not having an entry charge to his gigs. Maybe the Gaels get the door money, whereas Gleber2 maybe gets paid a fee? Either way, both are worth their weight am sure.

----------


## moncur

> As Frank Zappa said many moons ago: "What musicians tend to eat is usually brown and lumpy." What he meant by this is that musicians don't get paid enough for what they do and can only afford to eat crud. And he was right. Musicians make the music industry billions and billions of pounds - and in the end, often owe the industry money back. Wrong? You betcha. 
> 
> On a base level, however, it's businessmen running pubs who are renowned for ripping off musicians (in the Scottish capital anyway), underpaying them, and in some cases, making them pay for the privilege of paying. Therefore £6 to see two reputable live bands is, not to put too much of a pun on it, small beer. That's about the price of two pints. I'm sure those who 'appreciate' live music would be willing to sacrifice two ales in order to enjoy some fine music. No? K Dragon? 
> 
> Furthermore, it's also the bands who are part of the problem. They do themselves no favours when it comes to getting paid. As I said, (in Edinburgh at least) bands are all too willing to play gigs for next to nothing. Some even pay-to-play. Fools. Publicans like this attitude, though. If bands refuse to take what's offered to them, they know there's another 100 bands waiting to take their place. So we, the musicians, need to start charging what we believe we're worth. 
> 
> And K - regards Gleber2 not having an entry charge to his gigs. Maybe the Gaels get the door money, whereas Gleber2 maybe gets paid a fee? Either way, both are worth their weight am sure.


Totally agree with Pepsi. As everyone who plays in a band with me knows, Im the tight one when it comes to playing. First thing i do when arranging gigs is arrange the fee (and throw a strop if some-one else arranges it and doesnt find out what we're getting paid!). I personnaly would rather have the security of just getting paid a fee by the landlord than run the risk of charging £x.xx to get in and have no-one turn up.

Usually with the Red-Y-Wood-Not Bar and Grille the bands take the door money, the landlord gets the bar takings.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> aye but i didnt see you chargin that much.
> 
> fair enough the bar pays the fee but the public? i thought the drinks were enough.
> 
> its not like its a major event.


it is a major event, its probably the Gaels first public gig in Thurso in around 4 years and Joe paterson's local debut with the Gaels. Plus if I am right there will be 4 sets, two from each band. Some people will pay that much for a taxi to get to Skinandi's and then have to pay to get in and then drink 40 quid. I guess if you don't want to pay you don't have to go? I'd pay a tenner, but I am biased, I know how good they are  :: 

Nobody likes cover charges, but don't blame the band, if the establishment says thats how its going to be, what else can they do except make it an extremely worthwhile 6 pound for everyone who comes along.

----------


## day old blues

im with k dragon on this 1 £6 to get into a public bar when you could go watch duress on the same night for free (ok extra for thurso folk) but still ive never seen a band charge to get in to watch them in a public bar

----------


## K dragon

i totally agree with pepsi about the whole money thing, he made excellent points about the music business and how bars rip off the bands, and i did mention that i assumed the fee was the bands not the pubs.

now my counter attack lol (very ill thought out)

the y not bar isnt a record label, its not a charity event, its two bands playing where others, example astronot, charge 3 pound for three bands. i remember the gaels on the caithness music arts index book that came through my door three year ago, i belive it was 1500-1700 pound for one gig, and drinks were on the house for the band. now for concert conditions im all for that, but a local bar....in a small town? i dont think its unreasonable and please dont think im majorly attacking anyone im not, i have a huge amount of respect for the gaels and there craft. and my opinion is a tiny small insignificant one. my voice is not the majority, i just thought that it was a bit much, but obviously many fans of the gaels will pay that to enter. just a bit much for my wallet.....especially with my drinks tab lol but im sure it will be a excellent night out.

feel free to pummel me into dust now lol

----------


## foreveruntitled

Have to say i kind of agree with K dragon here. Dont get me wrong Im sure the Howlin Gaels are very good musicians, but being from Wick, I've never heard them and I wont be tempted to go and hear them for £7 when I can go and check out Duress for free. Im just saying I dont think its going to attract people who, like myself, haven't heard them before. They may well be very popular in Thurso, im sure they are, but we've played at gigs with two other bands in Wick who are very popular there and absolutely nothing was charged and I am pretty sure that people would've been willing to pay. As i said, im not slagging the band, maybe its not up to them, but i dont think its fair to charge people to pay £6 to see a local band.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> i totally agree with pepsi about the whole money thing, he made excellent points about the music business and how bars rip off the bands, and i did mention that i assumed the fee was the bands not the pubs.
> 
> now my counter attack lol (very ill thought out)
> 
> the y not bar isnt a record label, its not a charity event, its two bands playing where others, example astronot, charge 3 pound for three bands. i remember the gaels on the caithness music arts index book that came through my door three year ago, i belive it was 1500-1700 pound for one gig, and drinks were on the house for the band. now for concert conditions im all for that, but a local bar....in a small town? i dont think its unreasonable and please dont think im majorly attacking anyone im not, i have a huge amount of respect for the Gaels and there craft. and my opinion is a tiny small insignificant one. my voice is not the majority, i just thought that it was a bit much, but obviously many fans of the gaels will pay that to enter. just a bit much for my wallet.....especially with my drinks tab lol but im sure it will be a excellent night out.
> 
> feel free to pummel me into dust now lol


See what your saying, but when your coming back after a long break you just can't demand 1500 quid, and the other problem is the other band have to be paid also and they have to travel north from Tain. Also Duress were going to be the support act, and it still woudl have been 6 quid, but obviously due to them gigging elsewhere they cannot make it to this one.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

OK. First thing's first. Bands deserve to get paid for supplying entertainment. Everyone agreed with that? Cool. If not, I suggest you carry on with the charity work. If a band wants to play for free, forever, good on them. In the long run, though, it will cheapen your appeal, and you will get ripped off. After you've played a great set, the last thing you should have to do is buy your own pint from the publican or venue manager who booked you to play. A little, guys and gals, goes a long way to making you feel welcome and appreciated. If I owned a venue and the bands agreed to play for free, I wouldn't have much respect for them. But hey-ho...

Now. Cover prices to get in to see a band: this is an entirely different matter altogether. Any pub, club or venue that charges you money to see a band, will, 99 times out of 100, give a percentage of that money to the band. What that cover charge is, on the other hand, can be debated - and will - for eons to come. So feel free to argue about it. Just don't give the bands a hard time for it.

From what I can see, Y-Not are doing something I fully applaud and commend - making competition. And for that they should be congratulated. A 'new' venue, they've invested good money to compete with Them Along The Road, are promoting live music (you know, real people and stuff), providing quality, and possess that other thing publicans in Caithness are not too familiar with... vision. Tell me this is not a good thing for the town? 

So I put this question to you all: Would you rather pay £8 to get into a nightclub where the only entertainment is a DJ spinning chart hits? Or would you rather pay a few £ less to see a live band in a creative environment that brings people together through a shared love and appreciation of live music as opposed to trying to score with some farmer's second cousin? I know what I'd prefer, and it certainly doesn't involve webbed toes.

p.s In my experience, live music venues do a darn sight more to make their patrons feel welcome and safe than nightclubs do. So before any Skinandis sympathisers point accusing fingers at me (in case they felt I was making a sweeping insinuation), I say this as someone who frequents live music venues and nightclubs more often than Gordon Ramsay has hot dinners.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> See what your saying, but when your coming back after a long break you just can't demand 1500 quid, and the other problem is the other band have to be paid also and they have to travel north from Tain. Also Duress were going to be the support act, and it still woudl have been 6 quid, but obviously due to them gigging elsewhere they cannot make it to this one.


Jeemag, you don't have to apologise for rock and roll. Charging £1500 a gig is entirely up to the band; don't feel you have to justify it for them.

----------


## Gleber2

When I opened Y Not I was paid a fee by the management and they obviously took the bar take. The Gaels are hiring the venue and are not paid by the Bar. It costs a lot to import reputable bands from the south and a fee will have to be charged if you want new good music. If one is content to watch local music for free then fair enough but Caithness compared to, for instance, Orkney, is starved of new music because no-one wants to pay for the privilige. If people don't want to pay for live music, then the disco at a higher price is for them. The public will pay for the right to drink for an extra hour but not for live music. Is it so surprising , therefore, that all the bigger names bypass us and go on to Orkney.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

It's no surprise whatsoever. I meet and speak with bands on a daily basis (both commercial mainstream acts and local jobbing acts) and they always talk about how it's good to play the highlands - yet never mention gigging in Caithness. Why, I ask them? Because, they say, there are no decent promoters there, no venues with live music as a priority, and as we've already pointed out, 'cause no-one wants to pay for it, either. In fact, the only reason they come to Thurso, you'll not be surprised to hear, folks, is to get the Ferry to Orkney, where, apparently, they appreciate and look after bands better. 

Saying that, the likes of the Newmarket and The Blackstairs do their best to put on bands from the local area and from 'doon sooth'. May this long continue. And the bands who come on here are, I think, doing their best, too. 

But as Gleber2 rightly says, the majority of people in Caithness who want to spend a night out on the town, are, sadly, more interested in drinking for as long as they can than where the live music is. The more thing's change...

----------


## lagertops

Well said Gleber2! And by the way your band was rocking on Friday night.

----------


## K dragon

its not that a lot of venues "dont" want to pay for it.

its a case of they "cant"

but like i said im not getting into economics and politics, its not my game nor do i really care for it.

in the end i think its too much, and im not going for that price. my loss i guess.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> When I opened Y Not I was paid a fee by the management and they obviously took the bar take. The Gaels are hiring the venue and are not paid by the Bar. It costs a lot to import reputable bands from the south and a fee will have to be charged if you want new good music. If one is content to watch local music for free then fair enough but Caithness compared to, for instance, Orkney, is starved of new music because no-one wants to pay for the privilige. If people don't want to pay for live music, then the disco at a higher price is for them. The public will pay for the right to drink for an extra hour but not for live music. Is it so surprising , therefore, that all the bigger names bypass us and go on to Orkney.


Couldn't have said it better... clap clap clap  :Wink:

----------


## Rampant Rabbit

ye they can.t pay for bands how much have a few hotels in town forked out to get done up just in this year alone ps the redwood had free bands on before so whats change the name and the price o drink

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> its not that a lot of venues "dont" want to pay for it.
> 
> its a case of they "cant"
> 
> but like i said im not getting into economics and politics, its not my game nor do i really care for it.
> 
> in the end i think its too much, and im not going for that price. my loss i guess.



You're not into economics and politics? And you're the guy who's running The Big Gig this year? Right. Whatever. 

Anyway, when you insinuate that a lot of venues can't pay musicians to play, what venues are you referring to? Local pubs I imagine. Well, let's say a pub can't afford to pay a band, say £150 (pretty much the going rate for anywhere other than Edinburgh and Glasgow). A gesture, of any kind, to make that band feel rewarded and respected will go a long way. By that, I mean something like £50 (to cover petrol costs, van hire, gear, time off work to do gigs, all the stuff that you need to do when you're gigging) and a crate of beer - which would be a drop in the ocean to any pub worth its salt. Anything less...? Well, you'd have to be either (a) in a school band; (b) selling yourself short much to your own detriment; (c) a new band still finding its feet and learning its stagecraft; (d) doing it as a one-off (i.e. a charity event, or sitting-in with pals).  

So let's look at it from another angle. If your band has been playing a while, making a name for themselves and 'recognised' around town, then I imagine a few proud friends and relatives would come along to your gig. Great. If you've done your homework and advertised, told the radio, the papers, put out flyers and told everyone you know, then I'd assume they - along with a handful of punters in the bar (say even only ten turn up) - would amount to about 40 people minimum. Fair dos? Cool.

Now if this is a Free Entry gig, and that those 40 people have bought four drinks (the bare minimum if spending half my adult life in bars in the Far North is anything to go by) each at £2.80 (a rough guess at the price of a pint, and it keeps the sums easier), that's approx £450 in bar sales. The band meanwhile, who have playing for 90 minutes and keeping everyone entertained, get nothing. The bouncer gets paid, the cleaners get paid, the bar staff get paid. The band whose aim it is to bring customers in should also get paid. As I said, £50 a crate of beer. Everyone will feel a bit better about themselves. 



OK. Controversy time. The door price issue (another matter entirely). Why pay £6 to see the Howlin' Gaels when Little Ronnie and the Jazz Mags are playing for a few quid less down the road? The fact of this particular matter is that the general public won't pay £3-£4 to see a band they've never heard of before. The Gaels - like them or not - have an established reputation as a quality, upbeat electric blues band. They've been on the go for years and years, fill venues, and leave beer-soaked smiles on punters' faces. It's been proven and that's why they can command a fee - and justify sticking a £6 cover charge on admission to their gig. 

Some other bands just aren't ready to charge that amount at their gigs yet. You might be young, hot and exciting your peers who come along to your shows. But unless your pulling punters in, and regularly (£££££ everyone), then venue managers and bookers will be reluctant to put you on. (Note: this doesn't mean that if they do, they shouldn't pay you anything - they should.)

However, by playing smaller venues bands will become tighter, hone their stagecraft, and make themselves visually appealing. That means slogging round any pub you can play (see example 'C' from above). It's hard work, but it makes you a better band in the long run, and a more popular one, too. The Gaels have paid their dues. 

Overall, the point of this entire rant is this: a fairer deal for bands everywhere. You work hard to write songs and entertain, you deserve to be rewarded... something, at least.

----------


## swavey

This is going to be a cracking night and those who turn up  will not be disappointed!

----------


## K dragon

dude i couldnt care less.

and im not into economics or politics or journilism (spelling?)

i said it was far too much and i stand by it.

big froopin woop.

and i ask that you dont get sarcastic with me either, im not into economics or politics, and if you hadnt noticed lately the big gig is a COMMUNITY EFFORT. other than the sound guys getting paid and venue booking its all pretty much free.

the money that is made on the day is put BACK INTO THE COMMUNITY not the pocket. so dont compare my intrests and organising to what you read on my views about pricing and extortion.

i like the gaels but not enough to pay six quid for entry. i havent even heard of the others and as a customer i dont feel like paying that much to hear someone i havent heard before.

end of discussion from me.

you wanna go back and forth thats cool with me but i dont have the time, i will keep my mouth shut next time.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> dude i couldnt care less.
> 
> and im not into economics or politics or journilism (spelling?)
> 
> i said it was far too much and i stand by it.
> 
> big froopin woop.
> 
> and i ask that you dont get sarcastic with me either, im not into economics or politics, and if you hadnt noticed lately the big gig is a COMMUNITY EFFORT. other than the sound guys getting paid and venue booking its all pretty much free.
> ...



You're right, it's not worth it. Your first sentence pretty much sums up your attitude.

----------


## K dragon

and i would like to comment on your attitude but i may lose my job

----------


## Gleber2

And this is the man who is going to put up with nineteen band's worth of rampant ego. Pepsi says it all. 
BTW, Pepsi, your girlfriend and her band have just played some fine tunes with me and Isaac at the Lighthouse. Some scratcher.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Many, many thanks for showing Shona and the Sirens such warm hospitality, Gleber2. I think a few new friends have been made. Hopefully their first official performance is a gig at Keepers' Cottages. 
See you in a couple of weeks! Mr Mowbray says a big HI, as well.

----------


## clash67

ok I have read everyones threads and would firstly like to thank everyone who has stuck up for us, and I understand the point that K Dragon is trying to make however let me explain the reason we are charging £6 is because the Gaels is hiring the venue,  there will be entertainment provided by two established bands both of which will have expenses, time of work,wages for the doorperson, travel, advertising etc. both bands will have to load a ton of gear into a van cart it to the venue and set it up on Sat afternoon when most of you will be enjoying a pint downtown, sitting down to a nice lunch or perhaps are at work (for which you obviously get paid).
We will then spend the next two hours sound checkin to get the best quality sound we can for the audience. After which Dead Grateful will perform two forty five minute sets followed by the Gaels and we will perform roughly two one hour sets...how much do we end up getting paid? Well let see, suppose 75 people turn up 75 X £6 = £450.00 which would be £225.00 per band our expenses would be minimal say £10.00 for diesal and £30.00 for doorpersons wage, £20.00 for promotional material which leaves us with £165.00 between four musicians = £41.25 per musician, total amount of hours worked (not including rehearsal time) aprox. including travel, setting up, sound check, performance, packing away, loding and unloading van = 11 hours per person which gives us a grand total hourly wage of £3.75 per hour.
Having worked hard within the music scene for over 20 some years I think that you can agree that £3.75 an hour is a miserable wage by anyones standards, but that is not all, what if say 100 people turn up or two hundred, well if that happens then we will certainly get paid better but there is the other side of that coin what if only ten people turn up? it will then be down to the Gaels to raise the money to pay Dead Grateful the agreed fee, so we are taking a risk.
and finally , I have met some excellent musicians some of whom I have tried to convince unsuccesfully to return to the music scene but will not, their reason being that they ended up taking on different jobs simply because they refuse to stand on stage and sweat it out night after night for next to nothing so they pack it in and the music scene dies a little more, but oh I hear you cry you should do it solely for the love of music..and we do but when a mixing desk decides it wants to pack in, a speaker blows or an amp has some drunk guy spill beer on it then the love of music won't pay for the repair bill (believe me I asked lol).

----------


## Gleber2

> ok I have read everyones threads and would firstly like to thank everyone who has stuck up for us, and I understand the point that K Dragon is trying to make however let me explain the reason we are charging £6 is because the Gaels is hiring the venue, there will be entertainment provided by two established bands both of which will have expenses, time of work,wages for the doorperson, travel, advertising etc. both bands will have to load a ton of gear into a van cart it to the venue and set it up on Sat afternoon when most of you will be enjoying a pint downtown, sitting down to a nice lunch or perhaps are at work (for which you obviously get paid).
> We will then spend the next two hours sound checkin to get the best quality sound we can for the audience. After which Dead Grateful will perform two forty five minute sets followed by the Gaels and we will perform roughly two one hour sets...how much do we end up getting paid? Well let see, suppose 75 people turn up 75 X £6 = £450.00 which would be £225.00 per band our expenses would be minimal say £10.00 for diesal and £30.00 for doorpersons wage, £20.00 for promotional material which leaves us with £165.00 between four musicians = £41.25 per musician, total amount of hours worked (not including rehearsal time) aprox. including travel, setting up, sound check, performance, packing away, loding and unloading van = 11 hours per person which gives us a grand total hourly wage of £3.75 per hour.
> Having worked hard within the music scene for over 20 some years I think that you can agree that £3.75 an hour is a miserable wage by anyones standards, but that is not all, what if say 100 people turn up or two hundred, well if that happens then we will certainly get paid better but there is the other side of that coin what if only ten people turn up? it will then be down to the Gaels to raise the money to pay Dead Grateful the agreed fee, so we are taking a risk.
> and finally , I have met some excellent musicians some of whom I have tried to convince unsuccesfully to return to the music scene but will not, their reason being that they ended up taking on different jobs simply because they refuse to stand on stage and sweat it out night after night for next to nothing so they pack it in and the music scene dies a little more, but oh I hear you cry you should do it solely for the love of music..and we do but when a mixing desk decides it wants to pack in, a speaker blows or an amp has some drunk guy spill beer on it then the love of music won't pay for the repair bill (believe me I asked lol).


We don't often agree, Loon, but this time we do.

----------


## Gleber2

> Many, many thanks for showing Shona and the Sirens such warm hospitality, Gleber2. I think a few new friends have been made. Hopefully their first official performance is a gig at Keepers' Cottages. 
> See you in a couple of weeks! Mr Mowbray says a big HI, as well.


I've already offered them a slot in September so one can hope. A fine bunch of ladies and fine musicians as well. Look forward to seeing you and the mad piano player and the Eyetie ice cream maker. :Smile:

----------


## K dragon

thanks for the better non smart alec explanation clash.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> ok I have read everyones threads and would firstly like to thank everyone who has stuck up for us, and I understand the point that K Dragon is trying to make however let me explain the reason we are charging £6 is because the Gaels is hiring the venue,  there will be entertainment provided by two established bands both of which will have expenses, time of work,wages for the doorperson, travel, advertising etc. both bands will have to load a ton of gear into a van cart it to the venue and set it up on Sat afternoon when most of you will be enjoying a pint downtown, sitting down to a nice lunch or perhaps are at work (for which you obviously get paid).
> We will then spend the next two hours sound checkin to get the best quality sound we can for the audience. After which Dead Grateful will perform two forty five minute sets followed by the Gaels and we will perform roughly two one hour sets...how much do we end up getting paid? Well let see, suppose 75 people turn up 75 X £6 = £450.00 which would be £225.00 per band our expenses would be minimal say £10.00 for diesal and £30.00 for doorpersons wage, £20.00 for promotional material which leaves us with £165.00 between four musicians = £41.25 per musician, total amount of hours worked (not including rehearsal time) aprox. including travel, setting up, sound check, performance, packing away, loding and unloading van = 11 hours per person which gives us a grand total hourly wage of £3.75 per hour.
> Having worked hard within the music scene for over 20 some years I think that you can agree that £3.75 an hour is a miserable wage by anyones standards, but that is not all, what if say 100 people turn up or two hundred, well if that happens then we will certainly get paid better but there is the other side of that coin what if only ten people turn up? it will then be down to the Gaels to raise the money to pay Dead Grateful the agreed fee, so we are taking a risk.
> and finally , I have met some excellent musicians some of whom I have tried to convince unsuccesfully to return to the music scene but will not, their reason being that they ended up taking on different jobs simply because they refuse to stand on stage and sweat it out night after night for next to nothing so they pack it in and the music scene dies a little more, but oh I hear you cry you should do it solely for the love of music..and we do but when a mixing desk decides it wants to pack in, a speaker blows or an amp has some drunk guy spill beer on it then the love of music won't pay for the repair bill (believe me I asked lol).


Proof, if needed, that musicians invariably always end up with a bum deal. Clash67, you're worth every penny of that six quid. And them some. The few people who have come onto this thread to condemn Howlin' Gaels for charging that price - fellow musicians I might add - make me sick, and prove that they are, most definitely, part of the problem.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Well this could go on for long enough, well done Donnie for coming in and explaining. K Dragon I will say when someone doesn't quite see things your way you tend to dismiss everything awful quickly, you seem to have not much patience whatsoever?? Maybe something needs working on, maybe not. But when you come in putting down the price being charged and making a hoohaa about it on a public forum it could make some people not feel like going. All you had to say from the beginning is "Why is it 6 pound?" and someone would have explained I am sure. 

I have watched the Gaels since before their first ever gig, watched them for countless hours practicing in many different houses including my own and seen every single lineup they have had except for the current one, and they are well worth 6 quid and more. What you see on stage with the gaels is over 20 years of Blood sweat and tears and having to put up with miserable money and other disturbances along the way, but they have never given up, there is not many bands still on the go after 20 years. The title of the last album Lonely Road pretty much tells all.

*GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!*

----------


## clash67

Don't get me wrong Orgers I took no offence at the reaction to the entry fee, I suppose it just needed explaining. £6 for a whole nights worth of live entertainment is really peanuts.

----------


## K dragon

i have been here before, my attitude has nothing to do with any folk on here. its text, you cannot even fathom someones personality over a flipping forum. so where as I SEEM QUICK TO DISMISS, some folk seem quick to judge me.

many a time i have been persecuted or judged or ganged up on (seems to be the regular crowd mind you) on this forum, even AFTER the amount of work i have done and im STILL doing, sometimes makes me feel as if i wanna scrap everything.

but no no, someone will come on after this post and immediatley talk down to me again, and say 

"k dragon, you were obviously jumping the gun again, no one was condescending you, your lack of patience and negative attitude made you see those nasty things on the screen"

im doing my best, and all i said was "only six quid!!!!!!"

then explained that i wasnt keen on the price as a consumer. 

then im expected to know all the ins and outs of money with bands and talked down to.

then some dude named after a soft drink keeps trying to push his life long OPINIONS on me about being ripped off and basically saying i dont know diddley, then has the cheek to get sarcatsic at me with remarks about me not being into economics and politics. THEN he adds himself to the list of folk who seem to have a problem with my attitude.

your all older than me!! how can you all expect me to know everything about music and gigging?

i dont do that do i.

in fact i feel a majority of you only replied to me because you felt i was insulting the gaels. and i explained that i wasnt.

hey cazaa you wanna get in here and kick me while im down, room for one more.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> i have been here before, my attitude has nothing to do with any folk on here. its text, you cannot even fathom someones personality over a flipping forum. so where as I SEEM QUICK TO DISMISS, some folk seem quick to judge me.
> 
> many a time i have been persecuted or judged or ganged up on (seems to be the regular crowd mind you) on this forum, even AFTER the amount of work i have done and im STILL doing, sometimes makes me feel as if i wanna scrap everything.
> 
> but no no, someone will come on after this post and immediatley talk down to me again, and say 
> 
> "k dragon, you were obviously jumping the gun again, no one was condescending you, your lack of patience and negative attitude made you see those nasty things on the screen"
> 
> im doing my best, and all i said was "only six quid!!!!!!"
> ...


I think what you wrote was




> Only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 and added a red angry face to it as well. Pretty self explanatory that, internet or no internet?

----------


## K dragon

jeemag, when did i put a bee in your bonnet?

right folks, i give up.

i shall shut my gob, do the gigs and stuff and never complain or voice an opinion of mine again.

huurraahhh!!

im off to bloody bed

here...jeemag, sad face, pretty self explanitory, internet or no internet aye.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> i have been here before, my attitude has nothing to do with any folk on here. its text, you cannot even fathom someones personality over a flipping forum. so where as I SEEM QUICK TO DISMISS, some folk seem quick to judge me.
> 
> many a time i have been persecuted or judged or ganged up on (seems to be the regular crowd mind you) on this forum, even AFTER the amount of work i have done and im STILL doing, sometimes makes me feel as if i wanna scrap everything.
> 
> but no no, someone will come on after this post and immediatley talk down to me again, and say 
> 
> "k dragon, you were obviously jumping the gun again, no one was condescending you, your lack of patience and negative attitude made you see those nasty things on the screen"
> 
> im doing my best, and all i said was "only six quid!!!!!!"
> ...


You genuinely worry me with this sort of talk, K Dragon. You seem to think you're constantly hard done by, that the whole world is against you. None of my posts were designed to single you out, or attack you. I was merely trying to put my point across via my own personal experience. No biggie.

----------


## Rampant Rabbit

why can you bigger bands play at the thurso gig big gig i dont see any howling gales down on that list made be they its too big for them most other bands fae the town are play at that or made they on tour at that and dont shout am just asking

----------


## moncur

Guys guys guys.... cool doon! K dragon might be interested to know that 4 bands are playing skins the same night with £1 entry fee. Thats like 25p per band PLUS the musical delights of FRANTIC FRED FIRTH! What more could you ask for?

----------


## Chobbersjnr

"have you heard the news, it's the same old blues AGAIN"

forum's always good for a laugh..................

mon the gaels & get Dead Greatful to play Marriage Made In Hollywood (Paul Brady)

----------


## swavey

The gaels are not playing the 'big' gig because it is a thankless unpaid gig!!
our choice!we will be playing a paid gig that weekend somewhere down the line!each to their own!!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> The gaels are not playing the 'big' gig because it is a thankless unpaid gig!!
> our choice!we will be playing a paid gig that weekend somewhere down the line!each to their own!!


I will also be doing paid gigs............one of the main reasons I'm not directly involved in TBGII other than supplying of PA 

One boiled egg per day is far from a healthy diet HEHE ::

----------


## Deemac

> why can you bigger bands play at the thurso gig big gig i dont see any howling gales down on that list made be they its too big for them most other bands fae the town are play at that or made they on tour at that and dont shout am just asking


 
And who said the English language was dead eh!!!! ::  

Many fine points from both camps - as ever it's an entertaining and interactive public read. 

The reality will be shown by the numbers that actually pay to get in on the night in question. I hope this new venue is a great success as Thurso is in dire need of some punter/venue competition from the virtual one-shot-deal present situation. (Ain't a pre-12pm entry curfew a wonderful thing?).

I unfortunately suspect that the well-worn, sheep-like social patterns of the alcohol obsessed Thurso punters will take allot more to dislodge.

----------


## moncur

> I unfortunately suspect that the well-worn, sheep-like social patterns of the alcohol obsessed Thurso punters will take allot more to dislodge.


Yip you're right. A part of me does wish that Duress was playing at 'How-No?' because once our set was over i too would join the flock and saunter off to Skinandis. Why? One word - Burgers!

----------


## Gleber2

> Yip you're right. A part of me does wish that Duress was playing at 'How-No?' because once our set was over i too would join the flock and saunter off to Skinandis. Why? One word - Burgers!


Y Not Bar and Grill. One would assume that burgers will exist there also.

----------


## Deemac

> Yip you're right. A part of me does wish that Duress was playing at 'How-No?' because once our set was over i too would join the flock and saunter off to Skinandis. Why? One word - Burgers!


 
Waow, that's one expensive burger moncur!! (Entry fee + Burger) Are they that good?

And peps are arguing about a £6 entry fee . . . !!! - really puts it all into perspective I suppose.

----------


## moncur

[quote=Deemac;205788]Waow, that's one expensive burger moncur!! (Entry fee + Burger) Are they that good?quote]

I dunno, Im usually steaming by the time I get there so can never remember lol. I think the whole argueing about the price of the gig is silly. like someone said earlier, Its only the cost of approx 2 pints of ale! And its not like HAVE to go to the gig. Vote with your feet if you dont like the price tag i say.

Infact, I dont see why anyone is argueing about this thread. Everyones coming to the DURESS gig in Wick that night anyway, like it or not. thats right i insist that you all turn up! Including the Gaels and Dead Grateful!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Dick, can I hitch a lift on yer pedal boardio????

& BTW apparently fantastic all female traditional band "The Sirens" are charging £9 admission in Ullapool tonight.................& no burger

ever played a trad tune in 7/8????? I did last night, when Shona M stuck me through a musical mincer for 5mins.

----------


## moncur

> Dick, can I hitch a lift on yer pedal boardio????


Aye no probs! Lol Think im just gonna convert the board into a second trailer infact *pops down to the river next to somerfield in wick to get a trolley til chore e' wheels aff it*

----------


## swavey

You should get a full house on sat moncur!i here the capacity of the blackstairs has gone up to 30 now!and if you were supporting the gaels wouldn't you stay until to the end to show...........eh! ah yeah,SUPPORT!!!!!????

----------


## moncur

> You should get a full house on sat moncur!i here the capacity of the blackstairs has gone up to 30 now!and if you were supporting the gaels wouldn't you stay until to the end to show...........eh! ah yeah,SUPPORT!!!!!????


lol yip we all know its a small pub but the atmosphere makes it a good place to play. To be honest I would stay to watch, cheer them on etc until 11.45 then id be off to skins. Dont ask me why, its just what I do.

Wee known fact:
Today is 3 years exactly since my first gig with Duress, and it was in the Redwood funnily enough. After 2 broken strings (and lack of spare guitar because i was drunk when i went home to get ma stuff and forgot to check that ma spare guitar was in the hardcase!), me and fellow guitarist Bones had had enough, ended the gig and joined the flock heading to skinandis. Theres no moral behind the story, and no arguement with it either. Its just a bit of random information I wanted to share  :Smile:

----------


## K dragon

beleive you me, we would pay the bands but we cant.

the overall idea is to build a scheme where we can make a small profit each year, get the ball rolling. im in charge of other projects this year and hopefully next year also which will build up some funds for next year.

big gig is a community effort until we can start paying. bare in mind its takes up to 3 grand just for gala week, the liscences the floats, the secuirity. it all takes time and money.

and its not a thankless gig because unlike some people all the bands involved have been greatful. we cant give you what you want until the community helps and puts a little in and not sit and moan about it on a caithness music forum.

a lot of the money also goes into the people helping since isaac is being paid a substantial amount for sound. we just cant afford to pay everyone. there are many bands and no money because the community refuses to get off their butt and help. thurso football club have been very helpful as many others have been too. but frankly a few comments in here worry me.

swaveys one about the thanklessness. we are not a music group, or company. we have no equipment pre stored or owned. it has been done once by someone who has never done something on this level before. that was last year.

im doing it this year out of my own free will. i dont get paid. i took it on voluntary and quite frankly if i knew this much work and HASSLE and was gonna cause me this much grief which in my current condition is somewhat damaging to my health, i would have asked for payment but in the end i suppose i dont want it. because on that night i know that those bands will do what they love, play some kickin tunes, with a decent crowd. i originally wanted the gaels to headline and had there good buddy jeemag ask them for me. but it was a no.

many of the bands have had no issues with payment and just want to play. they have been really helpful and have all had a say in what goes on and i still encourage that. i even passed on that little info about same size trucks as someone joked they almost broke their foot last year. 

i would also like to add that a bigger band was scheduled to headlined known as darkwater who just finished a european tour from glasgow. and they offered to play for free as long as we gave them accomodation. they has a very good attitude and realised that we couldnt pay them but even then the manager knew that the music scene up here was dying and offered them for help. now someone in the big gig thread this year and last year mentioned it didnt seem fair to bring people from down south up to headline because then it wouldnt be a local gig..... so i passed up the very generous offer, and jumped straight to the gaels. passed that one up.

so as for the thanklessness, fair dos, saxifur probably do a better job with a better attitude anyway.

and i certainly wont be making the same mistakes and choices i did his year when i do it next year, if i have still have the honour to do so.

----------


## Deemac

> Dick, can I hitch a lift on yer pedal boardio????
> 
> & BTW apparently fantastic all female traditional band "The Sirens" are charging £9 admission in Ullapool tonight.................& no burger
> 
> ever played a trad tune in 7/8????? I did last night, when Shona M stuck me through a musical mincer for 5mins.


Chobbers, 

I thought Whisky put you through the musical mincer EVERY gig!! 

 . . . and by the time Rossie's finished most songs end up in 7/8 anyway don't they!!! ::

----------


## swavey

im not looking for an argument with you k dragon!im sure you will do a good job with the gig and get thanks for it!
there is nothing more the gaels love,than entertaining a crowd by doing what they do,but they have done a lot for charity in the past!
with august being a busy time for gigs,then there are chances of good paid gigs!
hope the big gig goes well!

----------


## K dragon

naw man, i aint looking for an arguement either i know i come across agressive on the site but i sear im a big kid really (might explain the hissy fits) you just gotta check out my you tube site to see what an idiot i am lol. 

i guess i just cant be conveyed through text lol

its all good

----------


## zebedy

> And who said the English language was dead eh!!!! 
> 
> Many fine points from both camps - as ever it's an entertaining and interactive public read. 
> 
> The reality will be shown by the numbers that actually pay to get in on the night in question. I hope this new venue is a great success as Thurso is in dire need of some punter/venue competition from the virtual one-shot-deal present situation. (Ain't a pre-12pm entry curfew a wonderful thing?).
> 
> I unfortunately suspect that the well-worn, sheep-like social patterns of the alcohol obsessed Thurso punters will take allot more to dislodge.



possilbly one of the best posts! 

only cause it dumbs it down for me in seconds and dont have to read everything!

great work deemac he he

----------


## Bobinovich

Although the Gaels stuff is not exactly my taste I do appreciate that £6 is piddling money by the time it is broken down.  I hope is goes well and the venue is filled - I'm sure you'll give them a crackin' night.

Good on you for taking the risk off your own backs BTW - who dares wins!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> The gaels are not playing the 'big' gig because it is a thankless unpaid gig!!
> our choice!we will be playing a paid gig that weekend somewhere down the line!each to their own!!


Fair enough you have a paid gig elsewhere. But to say the Big Gig is a thankless unpaid gig? Isn't that laying it on a bit strong, especially considering it's a charity-fundraising event. Right?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> And who said the English language was dead eh!!!! 
> 
> Many fine points from both camps - as ever it's an entertaining and interactive public read. 
> 
> The reality will be shown by the numbers that actually pay to get in on the night in question. I hope this new venue is a great success as Thurso is in dire need of some punter/venue competition from the virtual one-shot-deal present situation. (Ain't a pre-12pm entry curfew a wonderful thing?).
> 
> I unfortunately suspect that the well-worn, sheep-like social patterns of the alcohol obsessed Thurso punters will take allot more to dislodge.


You're right. Old habits die hard. Y-Not will provide the litmus test. Here's hoping they're onto a winner...

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Yip you're right. A part of me does wish that Duress was playing at 'How-No?' because once our set was over i too would join the flock and saunter off to Skinandis. Why? One word - Burgers!


"How-No?" Brilliant! I think this new venue has already found a nickname. Nearly we'ed myself when I read that, moncur.

And by the way, am still surprised no-one has died of food poisoning from Skinandis, as the food - served at room temperature last time I was there (yeah, a sheep-flockin' minion at times, too) - was rank awful.

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> "How-No?" Brilliant! I think this new venue has already found a nickname. Nearly we'ed myself when I read that, moncur.
> 
> And by the way, am still surprised no-one has died of food poisoning from Skinandis, as the food - served at room temperature last time I was there (yeah, a sheep-flockin' minion at times, too) - was rank awful.


All the alcohol that has to be consumed before the 'food' looks attractive is enough to kill off any bacteria in the 'food'  ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> All the alcohol that has to be consumed before the 'food' looks attractive is enough to kill off any bacteria in the 'food'


true true, BUT the few times I've been in skins....................food was the last thing on my mind. More beer was closer to the thought

"How No" Bar & Grill

wickid

----------


## clash67

I feel I need to explain here why the Gaels are not playing the Big Gig, firstly as was previously mentoined the Big Gig will be happening when we are likely to be down south, and secondly we have just spent nearly a year and a half putting together an album for charity, thanks to Deemac who made that possible. Another reason is that over the years we have raised tons of money for numerous charities RLNI, TTIA, Guide Dogs for the blind, Cancer Relief, Youth Clubs the list goes on, however if the Gaels are to stick to our plan for this year we have to raise enough money to tour and record our next album so charity gigs are to be kept to a minimum for this year, but it can't be said we don't do our bit for charity. as far as the TTIA goes nobody should be raising an eyebrow just because we refused to play at the big gig this year, as I said we have played many times for them and raised a considerable amount of money for them over the years so we shouldn't be chastized for not playing at the BG.
As far as charity gigs go we doin't mind doing any gigs for worthwhile charities such as TTIA but a line needs to be drawn, as soon as word got out that we were gigging again I was contacted by numerous people all wanting a free performance, however as i said before it costs money to run a band and that money has to come from somewhere, I didn't find any local organisation (especially the council) willing to help us when WE needed funding all we were met with is excuses which I found disapointing to say the least after all we have done for the community charity wise and promoting the county.

----------


## Cazaa

[QUOTE=Chobbersjnr;205826ever played a trad tune in 7/8????? I did last night, when Shona M stuck me through a musical mincer for 5mins.[/QUOTE]

Q. How does a drummer count in 7/8

......


A. One, Two, Three, Four, Five, Six, Se-ven!

(Sorry - couldn't resist)

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> true true, BUT the few times I've been in skins....................food was the last thing on my mind. More beer was closer to the thought
> 
> "How No" Bar & Grill
> 
> wickid


If they have a lounge bar they should call it the "Gonnae no do that Lounge" to go with the "How No Bar" , I love the lighthouse keepers on Chewin The Fat  :Grin: 

PS lets have another Gaels thread!

----------


## K dragon

how many people here have actually been there?

i have been in there a LOT.

maybe too much lol.

wallets getting a bit spacious...

----------


## Deemac

> Q. How does a drummer count in 7/8
> ......
> A. One, Two, Three, Four, Five, Six, Se-ven!
> 
> (Sorry - couldn't resist)


Its counted/played thus:
One, Two, Three, Four, One, Two, Three (Repeat) . . . . . 

(play the snare on the two, four and second two).

Listen to the Pink Floyd track - "Money" as a good example.

----------


## Gleber2

> Its counted/played thus:
> One, Two, Three, Four, One, Two, Three (Repeat) . . . . . 
> 
> (play the snare on the two, four and second two).
> 
> Listen to the Pink Floyd track - "Money" as a good example.


You're a pedantic sod. This lady has forgotten more about music than you've learned, check!!!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Its counted/played thus:
> One, Two, Three, Four, One, Two, Three (Repeat) . . . . . 
> 
> (play the snare on the two, four and second two).
> 
> Listen to the Pink Floyd track - "Money" as a good example.


hmmmmm away & teach gran tae suck eggs.................that is but one way of counting it ::  

Shona Mooney played a thang that was counted thus One, Two, One, Two, One, Two, Three. The one's are all accented

& if you used Money as a 7/8 reference it would be as helpful as an ashtray on a motorbike.

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo Deemac make sure you take the blunt claymore to the next gig mwahahahahaa

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> If they have a lounge bar they should call it the "Gonnae no do that Lounge" to go with the "How No Bar" , I love the lighthouse keepers on Chewin The Fat 
> 
> PS lets have another Gaels thread!


rename the Grove, Gonnae No Dae That Byraway-But Bar

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> rename the Grove, Gonnae No Dae That Byraway-But Bar


Actually an someone find out for me why they called it the Y-Not, not wishing to offend anyone, I have been in some right states in my time on various substances, but I don't think i ever could have come up with something as bad as that, did they have a meeting to decide it.... just kidding. I'd like to know the story behind it  ::

----------


## Cazaa

> Its counted/played thus:
> One, Two, Three, Four, One, Two, Three (Repeat) . . . . . 
> 
> (play the snare on the two, four and second two).
> 
> Listen to the Pink Floyd track - "Money" as a good example.


lol - had to laugh there Deemac!

(It was supposed to be another 'drummer' joke in that the final 7 is split into 2 syllables [se-ven] thus making it an 8-beat.) but as I've now had to explain it to you - it kinda loses whatever cache it posessed.

You could split it any way you like: 5+2, 2+5, 3+4, 4+3 . . 

Incidently, as Money is in compound time, it would be 21/8 and not 7/8 (even though it's generally 'printed' like that for drummers what can read)

I'm also aware that ChobbersJnr can play in 7/8, 11/8, et al.

----------


## Deemac

> lol - had to laugh there Deemac!
> 
> (It was supposed to be another 'drummer' joke in that the final 7 is split into 2 syllables [se-ven] thus making it an 8-beat.) but as I've now had to explain it to you - it kinda loses whatever cache it posessed.
> 
> You could split it any way you like: 5+2, 2+5, 3+4, 4+3 . . 
> 
> Incidently, as Money is in compound time, it would be 21/8 and not 7/8 (even though it's generally 'printed' like that for drummers what can read)
> 
> I'm also aware that ChobbersJnr can play in 7/8, 11/8, et al.


Cazaa,
Yes, I'm affraid your joke passed me by, and I had no idea of your musical knowledge, background etc. I apologies for my presumptions.

Your right about 'Money' it does jump from the 7/8 sections to a swung 4/4 (for the guitar solo section) and back again. (I played in a band many years ago and created a backing MIDI sequence - though I have to admit to sampling the cash register intro section - lock, stock and barrel!! - Ooops).

And like Chobbers I can't read either (just like Buddy Rich etc) :Grin:

----------


## moncur

Just want to say good luck to both bands 2moro night.

----------


## TazHowlinGael

I've gone threw all the threads and well i'm seeing a lot of complaints about the entrance fee, well fair enough!  But to be honest i have no idea why because it is absolute buttons!

At the end of the day the Gales are not going to be begging people to turn up.  It is a band that has a reasonably good reputation up down and around Scotland and has and continue to do there bit for local charity.

And if all you can come up with for not going well apart from the fact that you all seem to think £6 is to much??? is that you are not getting an extra hours drinking time and for god sake burgers!!!  I mean come people that is a poor show!  All the Gaels are trying to do as a band and have always strived to do is put on a good night of music for people! but what is coming across clearly from people on this forum is that the mentality towards music in this county is ridiculous.

The Howlin Gaels have been a pub band for years and what we are going to be doing now is targeting different kinds of venues as in concert halls and just basically bigger venues, we are also going to be doing most of our shows with another act so most of our shows are going to be done as a pay at the door event or a ticketed event, but that is not saying that we are never going to do another pub gig!

All the Howlin Gaels are offering the music loving public of Caithness "god rest there souls" this weekend is a quality night of music and that should be enough!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Concert Halls? Bigger venues than a pub? What's in the pipeline, then? I'm all ears now. Tell all.

----------


## clash67

> Concert Halls? Bigger venues than a pub? What's in the pipeline, then? I'm all ears now. Tell all.


The Gaels have quite often played the bigger venues and headlined many festivals there is no change other than the fact that we decided not to do so many gigs in smaller venues this time round, we musta played in thousands of them up and down the country but because fees offered by the smaller venues don't always meet the costs involved, we sometimes didn't even break even although we were filling places, and often when I was handed our fee at the end of the night I knew full well that it didn't even cover the damage sustained during the gig by well meaning drunk people falling all over it. 
But before anyone gets on their high horse let me just say that as a touring band with all the costs that that incurs such as travel, promotional material, wear and tear on eqiupment etc there is no business sense in spending half the day sound checking then all the night performing and how ever many hours travelling for fees like £150  or £200 which simply doesn't cover costs let alone pay any sort of wage to the musicians who after all has provided entertainment all night, I spend around £50 - £70 pound per month when gigging regularly on harmonicas alone. 
 I'm not saying that we are charging extortoinate fees we are simply charging the going rate for an established four piece band.

----------


## swavey

tommorow night will be ace!end of!! :Grin:

----------


## Cazaa

Don't know if anyone is a member of the Musician's Union but this is on their web-site:

SCOTLAND & NORTHERN IRELAND GIG RATE 

EFFECTIVE 1ST APRIL 2007 

Engagements before midnight: 

Engagements up to 2 hours duration, a minimum payment of £65.00 

Engagements over 2 hours and up to 3 hours, a minimum payment of £80.00 

For all engagements over 3 hours, an additional minimum of £13.00 per 1?2 hour or part thereof to be added to the 3 hour minimum of £80.00. 

After midnight the additional minimum of £17.00 per 1?2 hour or part thereof to be added. 

Engagements commencing at midnight or after: 

A minimum amount of £65.00 to be added to the agreed fee for performing. 

I would think that £6 per customer would be a fair price to pay. Best of luck to you for the gig. Hope it all goes well (I remember seeing you in Wick about 10 years ago - it was cracking)

----------


## swavey

thanks cazza!much apreciated!!will you be coming along tomorrow evening?

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Don't know if anyone is a member of the Musician's Union but this is on their web-site:
> 
> SCOTLAND & NORTHERN IRELAND GIG RATE 
> 
> EFFECTIVE 1ST APRIL 2007 
> 
> Engagements before midnight: 
> 
> Engagements up to 2 hours duration, a minimum payment of £65.00 
> ...


As these are union rates, then this woudl be per musician I assume, surely thats not the rate for a full band. If thats per person that seems a good minimum wage to me for live bands.

----------


## Cazaa

Alas, Swavey I'll be unable to attend (travelling would put the price up too high I'm afraid)

Jeemag_USA - Yes these are per-person rates and the only way to insist upon them, I suppose, would be to join the Union. Of course, clubs and bars may be reluctant to book you if they know how much they should be paying you. I don't know how it would work if only 1 member of the band was in the Union either (?)

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> As these are union rates, then this woudl be per musician I assume, surely thats not the rate for a full band. If thats per person that seems a good minimum wage to me for live bands.


over the last 5-6 bands I've worked in the fee per man has come & gone from £70-£150. These bands however all took a fee rather than door take because of the uncertainties of pulling a crowd

To add to it I've had to do 12 hour travelling stints & fall into soundcheck in order to get some of the fees ::  PAH it's all part of the game I suppose

But I've spoken regularly to union musos who pull in 300-400 for their string Quartet (in this case) plus all travel & lodgings paid BY UNION SAY SO

anyhow I hope the Stormy People have a Hwlin' gig. I won't be there due to being trapped in the corner by a mess of cabs & cable

ROCK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Yeah, it sucks. 

Chobbers - Shona told me they (Sirens) got paid £600 for their show tonight: that's for 2x 45-minute sets. They sold 70 CDs at £5 a pop, and had their food, water and board full covered. So that's a grand total of about £950. Not bad for a night's work. Ever get the feeling we should have carved out a career in folk instead? Yeah, me, too.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Yeah, it sucks. 
> 
> Chobbers - Shona told me they (Sirens) got paid £600 for their show tonight: that's for 2x 45-minute sets. They sold 70 CDs at £5 a pop, and had their food, water and board full covered. So that's a grand total of about £950. Not bad for a night's work. Ever get the feeling we should have carved out a career in folk instead? Yeah, me, too.


 ::  folk off ::  

maybe Pepsi maybe....................I was just looking at an aaron sweater as well

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I wonder if anybody will report on the gig the nicht?????

I've been soundchecking thangs all night...............ALL GOOD :Smile:  

time spent (HOPEFULLY) will ensure a smooth show

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

They're probably all nursing their hangovers this morning. I, too, am interested to hear how it all went. Did the pied piper lead the masses through the old Lej aboard an Egyptian Gale? Did drunken folks spill Snakebite over Clash's monitors? Did a fight break out in the car park over filthy lucre? News, baby, we want news!

:-)

----------


## clash67

> They're probably all nursing their hangovers this morning. I, too, am interested to hear how it all went. Did the pied piper lead the masses through the old Lej aboard an Egyptian Gale? Did drunken folks spill Snakebite over Clash's monitors? Did a fight break out in the car park over filthy lucre? News, baby, we want news!
> 
> :-)


The Y-Not gig was a rip roaring success, the band played like we were possessed and the dance floor was never empty, the Gaels are well and truly back! the six pound entry fee separated the men from the boys because everyone who paid to get in was there for the music and all the neds who would rather spend their money on drink went there own way which suited us fine, the result was that we were playing to a much more appreciative audience, thanks to everyone who came up to us after the gig and showered us with compliments and much shaking of hands.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Cool. After the, umm, furore, over admission prices and such like, am really glad to hear it went really well, Clash. All the best!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Cool. After the, umm, furore, over admission prices and such like, am really glad to hear it went really well, Clash. All the best!


 
here, here

all the best lads

Just been looking at Tas's pics on bebo.............& lovely shot of what looks like Dave Flemming

was Roddy there?????

----------


## clash67

> here, here
> 
> all the best lads
> 
> Just been looking at Tas's pics on bebo.............& lovely shot of what looks like Dave Flemming
> 
> was Roddy there?????


roddy was unable to attend due to a family crisis but Dave Flemming was outstanding, peforming as a solo act.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Awesome. Took a look atthe photos too, the How-No looks like a pretty snazzy place, I think I had only been in the old Redwood maybe once before, had no idea there was like a balcony and turntable and all. Good Stuff!

----------


## swavey

Amazing gig last night!thanks to everyone for showing their support and making the night a great success!!
now onwards to the lighthouse for another cracking night!!

----------


## Rampant Rabbit

Where and when are your next big dates down the road so i can pass the info onto my friends.  cheers  :Grin:

----------


## clash67

> Where and when are your next big dates down the road so i can pass the info onto my friends.  cheers


I can only confirm thus far that we will be playing the Portmahomack Festival in July but we will also be targeting Ullapool and Inverness shortly, further afield after that, we will keep everyone posted as and when gigs are confirmed, thanks for the interest Rampant Rabbit.

----------


## TazHowlinGael

I would just like to mention that Dave Flemming was excellent on Saturday night!  

I've not heard the guy play in years but he sang like a bird and played some really sweet acoustic guitar! personally i could have listened to him play the whole night!   A blend of folk ballads and bluesy rock acoustic and from the Waterboys to David Gray!  and one of the nicest blokes you'll come across!

HEAR HEAR DAVE!!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> I would just like to mention that Dave Flemming was excellent on Saturday night! 
> 
> I've not heard the guy play in years but he sang like a bird and played some really sweet acoustic guitar! personally i could have listened to him play the whole night! A blend of folk ballads and bluesy rock acoustic and from the Waterboys to David Gray! and one of the nicest blokes you'll come across!
> 
> HEAR HEAR DAVE!!


aye he's no a bad chiel, unless he's nervous.

----------


## midi2304

How smart is the old Redwood looking now?

CDJ1000s and what looks like a Pioneer mixer between them! Very impressive. Sorry, I'm a lower form of life (DJ) so like looking at DJing toys.

----------


## Deemac

Can someone post the link to these pictures of the Redwood, sorry the Y-Not!! 

I assume they kept those fabulous wagons and carts that adorned the previous set-up/establishment - classic, just pure classic . . . . . ::

----------


## clash67

http://www.bebo.com/PhotoAlbumBig.js...mId=3968590861

there ya go Deemac, horses and carts have gone I'm afraid, hope this link works.

----------


## Deemac

Jeez, what a transformation!! All chrome and fury lights . . . .

Stage is still in the same position (actually looks as if there isn't any stage or raised platform - a shame).

Looks as if it will be quite live from all the reflective hard surfaces (floor etc).

Tho if you got a good packed crowd, up close it may get better.

What was it like for you Clash67? How many did you get in on the night (and what's the licenced capacity?)

PS: I'll miss those wagons & carts!!!! ::

----------


## clash67

Yeah the raised stage is gone but we had a really good sound  despite the amount of hard surfaces there are but having a good crowd of people in front of us helped too.
The night was a success with an audience of around 75 people as I had hoped for, the whole entrance fee thing also ensured that the audience was there primarily for the music and they were an appreciative audience too insisting on an encore. Everyone had a great time and said that they thought it was a cracking night and well worth £6.
The Dead Grateful was supposed to be a duo however a family emergency meant that on of them couldn't make it but the other half Dave Flemming 
( who is one of the nicest guys you could meet as well as a great singer/musician) carried the support slot off single handed (with the aid of some backing tracks occasionally) and was brilliant.
all and all the Y-Not is a cracking venue as I'm sure you will find out soon enough.

----------


## Deemac

Clash67, good to hear your gig was well supported at this price point. Especially given that Skins had the memorial multi-band gig on that same night near by. 

As you say a reasonable entrance fee also tends to weed out the non-commited punters and also those that do pay stay far longer and make a go of the whole evening.

----------


## moncur

seen the photos of the place on bebo. very nice. good to see a much bigger bar and they've utilized the area above the bar by giving folk access to the upstairs. Are the big new windows behind the performance area going to be an issue when it comes to noise? I remember in ye olde redwoode that staff put big foam circle cut-outs in the old round windows to insulate the noise.

----------


## Gleber2

> seen the photos of the place on bebo. very nice. good to see a much bigger bar and they've utilized the area above the bar by giving folk access to the upstairs. Are the big new windows behind the performance area going to be an issue when it comes to noise? I remember in ye olde redwoode that staff put big foam circle cut-outs in the old round windows to insulate the noise.


There will be sound proof shutters on the windows when they arrive. A stage will be built in due course. The new windows are sound proofed also, as is the rest of the bar. Best accoustics of any place I have played  in this area.
This bar has the ability to hold a fairly large crowd and there are plans to import all sorts of artists from solo singers to groups of all styles. If the support is there we should be seeing a lot of class acts playing there. One of the first will be the Spikedrivers on May4th. They are a three piece blues group from London with an American lead guitarist and are reputed to be brilliant.
Of course, if things run true to form in this area, no-one will want to pay to hear good music and the project will die from lack of support and interest.
Hope not!!!!

----------


## moncur

Is there a house PA in there now? I remember going to watch bands there who always had to rent a PA for the place. That was the main reason why i didnt want to organise gigs there because we'd have to shell out for the rental of a PA, lights etc.

----------


## Gleber2

> Is there a house PA in there now? I remember going to watch bands there who always had to rent a PA for the place. That was the main reason why i didnt want to organise gigs there because we'd have to shell out for the rental of a PA, lights etc.


3000 watt rig which is not really set up for group work but could be utilised. 4 JBL tops and 4 JBL bins.

----------


## swavey

Moncur,you cant use the stairs that lead up above the bar as this is just stairs to the dj booth!!

----------


## moncur

> Moncur,you cant use the stairs that lead up above the bar as this is just stairs to the dj booth!!


Ah i see i see!

----------


## TazHowlinGael

I Would Just Like To Say That The Gaels Have Just Confirmed A Hogmanay Gig At The Y-not Bar And Grill With Support Band Yet To Be Announced!

----------


## moncur

> I Would Just Like To Say That The Gaels Have Just Confirmed A Hogmanay Gig At The Y-not Bar And Grill With Support Band Yet To Be Announced!


When is it? :P Sorry couldnt resist lol

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

Going by recent threads on here, it'll be about 10 yrs ago  :Smile:

----------


## moncur

> Going by recent threads on here, it'll be about 10 yrs ago


Aww man that sucks then lol. If its 10 years ago il only be 13 come hogmanay and wont be old enough to drink! Och il just drink whiskey and water to make me look older lol!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Don't say anyting about the dates, there are people who snoop on here and give bad feedback for that kind of thing, they have no sense of humor but like handing out the old black dots, I got two for the Colin Gig  :: 

Howlin' Gaels + Support at the Y-Not, Hogmany 2007  :Wink:

----------

